# Passwortschutz



## romanbrehm (12. Juni 2002)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes problem!

ich administriere ein Fussball-Tippspiel. Um es zu vereinfachen, gehen wir davon aus, dass 3 User teilnehmen.

BenutzerA
BenutzerB
BenutzerC

Jeder Benutzer soll Zugriff auf einen Bereich haben, in dem seine bisherigen Tipps stehen, die anderen Benutzer können diesen aber nicht sehen.

Also:
Struktur der Site:

Root
 index.htm
 [areas]
  [BenutzerA]
   seite.htm
  [BenutzerA]
   seite.htm
  [BenutzerA]
   seite.htm

Jeder Benutzer soll also per Passwort/Benuterabfrage Zugriff auf sein Verzeichnis haben.

Mit HTACCESS habe ich es nicht hingekriegt, da werden die User, bei richtigem passwort alle in das selbe Verzeichnis geleitet.

Wie kann ich das problem lösen???

Danke für eure Antworten!!

Roman Brehm


----------



## Christoph (12. Juni 2002)

Entweder mit JS (unsicher=man sieht´s im Quelltext oder in der *.js datei)
oder die besser lösung wenn´s mit htaccess net geht:*PHP*

http://www.phparchiv.de/pages/Sicherheit/

hier der link!


----------



## romanbrehm (12. Juni 2002)

Das Problem ist, dass die Vorlagen alle nur dafür gedacht sind, dass alle User nach richtiger Eingabe der Userdaten auf die *selbe* Seite weitergeleitet werden, nicht auf individuelle.

Roman Brehm


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (12. Juni 2002)

dann würde ich dass schon mit .htaccess machen
bei drweb ist das eigentlich ganz gut erklärt! 
http://www.ideenreich.com/projektpflege/zugriffsschutz_1.shtml


----------



## romanbrehm (12. Juni 2002)

Wenn User bei HTACCESS aber das Passwort bzw. den Usernamen richtig eingeben, landen alle auf der gleichen Seite. Es geht nicht mit individuellen Seiten, was ich benötige.


----------

